# What are you favorite summer activities?



## cmillken (May 3, 2013)

Personally I enjoy fishing, shooting, hiking, and being outdoors. I also like building models and collecting coins. What about you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2013)

Me and hubby like fishing, hiking and being outdoors also in summertime.  We'll also do some target practice while we're away from the city.  I'm not an official birdwatcher, but I like to bring binoculars, especially when on vacation in the forests, and observe the birds and wildlife.  If I lived near the ocean, I would enjoy swimming...but I don't frequent pools for various reasons.  My husband has collected some coins and stamps, but that isn't specific to any season.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 4, 2013)

I also like swimming, fishing,and hiking. I have made trails all around my property for hiking. I don't shoot much anymore but I need to set up some targets so my grandkids can shoot when they make their yearly visit.

I also like gardening and building things.


----------



## TWHRider (May 4, 2013)

I never did like to fish only because I can't sit still long enough - lol lol

I used to shoot target with a pistol and a compound bow but that's been many moons ago.  My pistol is still alive and well where I can get my hands on it, and my Bear compound is hanging in one of these closets.

I don't hike unless I'm sitting on the horse and he's doing all that hard work - lol

I used to love to landscape but all that bending got to be tortutous so landscaping these days consists of a layer of weed-preventing plastic, some gravel, and some nice farm figurines and pots for decoration.  I hate hate hate Gargoyles - hate them


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I hate hate hate Gargoyles - hate them



What about Gnomes, TWHRider? I never hated them, but thought they were ugly and creepy...but my husband talked me into getting one years ago.  He said they were kind of cute, and were known to bring good luck and money layful:  So of course, I gave in, as long as it stayed in the backyard and not out front.  I didn't care too much about theft, just looks.  But, there were a lot of gnome thefts in the city...people were having to chain them down. 

Of course he knew I was a bit creeped out at first, so he had to hide behind our solid banister wall, as I was coming up the stairs from the basement.  He poked that thing out from behind the wall at the top of the stairs, and laughed while I screamed. I threatened him with payback, but let it slide. :love_heart:  Anyhoo, he invited two more into our home after that.   Here's Christopher (named by the company), in our backyard...


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)

I'm real touchy about garden art.  I mean . . . the beauty is in the garden not the silly things we want to plant around it.  Yet, there are some pieces I find attractive.  I have some sedate birdbaths, of course, and some sculptures; a sleeping cat (nothing cute... just a sleeping cat and a branch with birds sitting on it) but I will not tolerate gargoyles and those creepy gnomes.  Just sayin' . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2013)

I'm really not one for any sculptures, just natural things, perhaps rocks or logs.  That sleeping cat sounds nice.


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, the cat was a great find.  Saw a dog that's pointing his nose up sort of in greeting and considering getting him for by the front door.  AND that's a favorite summer activity so not really off topic...


----------



## Planxty (May 6, 2013)

Walking, Photography and Nature, all of which i combine, i mainly observe birds, do counts at several sites and send my observatioons into various organisations. Things tend to go quiet around June, Then i concentrate on insects , butterflys untill return migration starts in late Summer. Nothing like getting away from it all, in the words of Faithless, " This is my church, this is where i heal my hurts "


----------



## Steve (May 6, 2013)

I have a Bass Boat and love to fish.. The quiet is great !!!
We have a  21' Prowler camping trailer and we love camping.. We don't go very far anymore but the idea we are out is great..
We love just going out on an "ole fashion" picnic..
We have a couple of raised vegetable gardens..
We have several gardens for flowers and bushes..
We have a camp fire in our back yard..
I BBQ very often..
We go for bike rides.. 
I love riding my tractor/mower (Husqvarna)..
We just enjoy sitting out on our patio and taking in the quiet and some sun..
We love to breath air that hasn't been breathed before.. That is why we live in the real country.....

Other than that, life would be BORING !!


----------



## TWHRider (May 6, 2013)

Seabreeze, did you kidnap the Travelocity Gnome? lol lol  I like him but he's the only one - lol lol


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> We just enjoy sitting out on our patio and taking in the quiet



What he said.


----------



## TICA (May 6, 2013)

I try and get in all the riding that I can.  Nothing fancy, just some ring work and trail riding.  Going to try my hand at gardening this year, not sure what, but maybe the beans that have the wonderful flowers.   Also trying some flowers.  And as stated by others, nothing like sitting and loving the quiet that is only broken by the sound of ice cubes in my rum and pepsi!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 6, 2013)

What *Steve *said, only no boat or camper.  I live in the middle of a forest, so don't feel compelled to go camping when I can build a campfire then shower and sleep in my own bed.  We like to explore different parts of Arkansas and go junking occasionally.  Frankly, I like to be home the most though.  

*TICA...*I do miss trail riding, but keeping a horse is cost prohibitive now, and have passed the point of wanting all the emotional and expensive health issues that crop up, not to mention being tied to the place.

Make mine with Coke and I'll join you


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2013)

Always get a kick out the horses over the fence getting excited when one of them is going for a ride.  Heck, they even get worked up when horses from the next property up the road goes for a ride.  Too bad they can't all get together in the fun.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 9, 2021)

Watching cricket


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 9, 2021)

Photography of couse 

In Summer that means landscapes and transient things like butterflies and dragonflies.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2021)

Swimming.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2021)

Same as the winter.

Sex and booze!


----------

